# spinal puncture and epidural blood patch



## claudiak (Dec 4, 2008)

I received a denial for a spinal puncture (cpt 62270) billed along with the epidural blood patch (cpt 62273).  Denied as standard of medical/surgical practice.   Can these 2 codes not be billed together?  

Under the Medicare NCII edits,  states 62273 can be billed with 62270 with a modifier allowed.  Can 62273 be billed with a modifier 51 in this case?

Or are these 2 codes bundled?

Any and all help would be appreciated, and also if you have a source we can
look into with specifics on this, that would be great too!

Thanks so much
Claudia K, CPC
Networker


----------

